# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Tips for a beginner?

## murti

Hello all,

I'm thinking of buying a 3d printer and sell some decorative and useful stuff with unique designs. Since i'm totally a beginner dummy for this business type. I need your advices immediately  :Smile: 

1- I have a budget of 1200$. I actually found a 3d printer manufacturer called Pirx 3d. Please click *here* for the technical specs of this product. I think it looks like a good product. What do you think? By the way i live in europe so i may be able to bring 3d printers only inside this area. If you think this printer is ok, i may buy it. If you have any other recommendations which could be bought with nearly same price or a little bit higher, please share with me. 

2- After the selection of the printer, the second issue is to choose the right filament. Do you think PLA or ABS would be a better selection for me for my own business. The thing i'm concerned about is the regulations in European Union. I wonder if ABS or PLA may contain any skin tissue problem for those who will touch it for awhile. I want to make some nice quality environment friendly products for use so i won't face any client problems. 

3- For usb connections and prints, a decent laptop with installed programs is enough or should i build a powerful desktop pc in order to get 3d prints?

4- What do you generally think about the future of this 3d printed materials business? Do you think it is a good investment?

5- Is there chance to print a 3d design with more than 1 color of filament? If yes, how?

Thanks in advance

Best Regards,
M.

----------


## chris@radeuslabs

1 - The printer you have chosen is your max budget. It is a nice looking machine, but if you don't want to spend everything you have check out this link: http://www.3ders.org/pricecompare/3dprinters/ 
you can sort by country, price, lead time, and a lot more. 

1A - Here is a better chart: http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/

2 - I have not used ABS (no heat bed). As far as I know (and don't quote me) there's no issues with skin irritation, though I it is possible someone out there might have a reation.

3 - You shouldn't need to build a powerful desktop if your designs are moderately simple. If you were to model a car and run simulatuions in Solidworks, then yes you would need more power.

4 - 3D printers are awesome, and have used them over the last few months for personal and R&D work in the shop. The ability to see a prototype take shape, see errors as it builds, and save money (over first production run models) has been incredible.

5 - Yes. There are multiple printers that offer dual extruders. Check the link above. There are after market extruders that have 3 and 4 nozzels. Also,  new product on kickstarter allows for up to 4 colors (or types) of filamint to be extruded to the printer, here is the link: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...ref=nav_search

Hope this helps.

----------


## raysspl

1. If you're the type that want many existing info regarding a 3D printer, it helps to select a 3DP with lots of public information. If you're the more adventurous type, then getting into a really new 3DP is equally good. We have 3 machines that fit your budget http://eezitec.com/collections/3dprinters

2. I would go ABS ONLY IF you have adequate venting or at least a very open space because the fumes from ABS 3D printing is not exactly something you'd want to breathe. PLA is nearly equally good but at times can be brittle depending on the structure of the build. Example -- going with the grain vs going against the grain, etc.

3. It would be good if you have at least 4gb memory. Ideally, 8gb & above is good to run multiple programs that you'll probably need open.

4. Anything new & exciting will always be a good investment  :Cool: 

5. Airwolf 3D HD2X is a dual extruder 3DP that we carry http://eezitec.com/collections/3dpri...irwolf-3d-hd2x

----------


## LambdaFF

Just one word of advice : try and select a product that's actually for sale.
1/ kickstarters for printers pop up every week, some don't deliver, most don't deliver on time.
2/ tech support is paramount for 3d printing : whether in the form of a big active community or an aftersales from the OEM.

----------


## murti

> 1 - The printer you have chosen is your max budget. It is a nice looking machine, but if you don't want to spend everything you have check out this link: http://www.3ders.org/pricecompare/3dprinters/ 
> you can sort by country, price, lead time, and a lot more. 
> 
> 1A - Here is a better chart: http://www.productchart.com/3d_printers/
> 
> 2 - I have not used ABS (no heat bed). As far as I know (and don't quote me) there's no issues with skin irritation, though I it is possible someone out there might have a reation.
> 
> 3 - You shouldn't need to build a powerful desktop if your designs are moderately simple. If you were to model a car and run simulatuions in Solidworks, then yes you would need more power.
> 
> ...





> 1. If you're the type that want many existing info regarding a 3D printer, it helps to select a 3DP with lots of public information. If you're the more adventurous type, then getting into a really new 3DP is equally good. We have 3 machines that fit your budget http://eezitec.com/collections/3dprinters
> 
> 2. I would go ABS ONLY IF you have adequate venting or at least a very open space because the fumes from ABS 3D printing is not exactly something you'd want to breathe. PLA is nearly equally good but at times can be brittle depending on the structure of the build. Example -- going with the grain vs going against the grain, etc.
> 
> 3. It would be good if you have at least 4gb memory. Ideally, 8gb & above is good to run multiple programs that you'll probably need open.
> 
> 4. Anything new & exciting will always be a good investment 
> 
> 5. Airwolf 3D HD2X is a dual extruder 3DP that we carry http://eezitec.com/collections/3dpri...irwolf-3d-hd2x





> Just one word of advice : try and select a product that's actually for sale.
> 1/ kickstarters for printers pop up every week, some don't deliver, most don't deliver on time.
> 2/ tech support is paramount for 3d printing : whether in the form of a big active community or an aftersales from the OEM.


Thank you guys for all the information.

I guess it is always better to buy a product within the country so in case of any error i may send the printer immediately to the technical department. 

I think i will go with PLA since it is more nature friendly because of its structure and also i heard that it smells half like a sugar while in printing process. I guess i prefer this one for my room  :Smile:  The only thing i need to know is that the durability of the item i make. For an example, if i design smartphone cases, will they be durable in normal using conditions at least for 5-6 months?

If i will own a shop based on items i will make from 3d printer, what else should i pay attention to?

And one more question: Is it possible to adjust material softer/harder?

Thanks in advance

Best Regards,
M.

----------


## MercedesStolp

you can save time and money With 3D Printing for Your Business While you can actually make jewelry with a 3D printer, the real usefulness may be using 3D printing as a way to create versions of items before having them mass-manufactured.
test some  models of 3D printing at home or for your small business!!  make some interesting discoveries !!

----------


## Todd-67

> Just one word of advice : try and select a product that's actually for sale.
> 1/ kickstarters for printers pop up every week, some don't deliver, most don't deliver on time.
> 2/ *tech support is paramount for 3d printing : whether in the form of a big active community or an aftersales from the OEM.*


 This is the best advice you will get. I would recommend the flashforge creator. It's a little more than your budget but it has support in the community as well as a heated bed dual extruders and lots of options down the road.  PLA would not be a choice I would make for cell phone cases as it is not impact resistant. PLA is very forgiving and easy to print and it has it's place but it's not durable in a wide range of situations like ABS and Nylon are.

----------


## Bassna

I agree with everyone else's post here. But just wanted to toss a few thing's in for you. As awesome and fun as 3D printing is, be ready to learn a whole lot. Ton's of program's for different various thing's, how the printer work's, etc, etc, etc. There's a lot to it other than just downloading model's and printing them. But once you get the hang of it, there's nothing else really like it, it's amazing and awesome.

As for the business, there is money to be made. But it's not going to happen right away. You will spend quite a bit more (IMO) getting started and building up different filament's (not cheap when you need different color's, materials, etc) and different odd's and end's for helping with the printer. I have some luck selling thing's online, and some luck selling thing's to people I know that come in to my work (which has nothing to do with printing) so I get a lot of traffic that way. But definitely not quitting the job with how much it make's :P

The Flashforge creator pro is a great printer for that price range. That's what I use, and many other's around here. But also I would look into the "Powerspec 3D Pro" which is basically the same printer, for a whole lot cheaper. Not sure how great their support is compared to Flashforge, but I am considering picking one up myself. There are also a ton of other print's which have came out, and are coming out, that look great.

Also people love their PLA. I have like 3 spool's of PLA and 30 of ABS type's. So I'm not the best cheerleader for PLA, I just seem to have great print's with ABS, and I can acetone smooth it if I want to make it look super smooth and shiny.

----------


## curious aardvark

so which country are you in ?

Buying from a suplier in the same country is mainly cost. ie: cheaper delivery and no import tax. 
At your price range it's geenrally quicker and cheaper to fix the machie yourself than mess around with suppliers.
The prix is a decent looking machine and while it's not been around long - can't say I've heard anything negative about them - or anything at all for that matter :-) 

filament wise. basically everything (except nylon) is better than abs :-) 
I've lost count of the different types of filament I've currently got - and your friend here is globalfsd.com
try a sample before buying a big roll :-) 

Pla is great stuff. As strong and tough as abs - in my experience, but way easier to print with. And shinier.

Actually if you plan on designing your own products then the printer is almost secondary to the design software. Pretty much any printer will produce similiar results - the differences are mainly in the design.  

Have you any design experience ?

----------


## Todd-67

> s
> Pla is great stuff. As strong and tough as abs - in my experience, but way easier to print with. And shinier.


 As an actual engineer with 25+ years worth of plastic part design PLA is inferior to ABS from a structural/temperature/impact resistance sense. I will give you shiny and easy to print. Once you learn how to print with ABS you appreciate it's versatility.

----------


## Davo

> Originally Posted by LambdaFF
> 
> 
> tech support is paramount for 3d printing : whether in the form of a big active community or an aftersales from the OEM.
> 
> 
>  This is the best advice you will get.


I third that.

----------


## murti

Todd67 and Bassna thanks for your advices  :Smile: 




> so which country are you in ?
> 
> Buying from a suplier in the same country is mainly cost. ie: cheaper delivery and no import tax. 
> At your price range it's geenrally quicker and cheaper to fix the machie yourself than mess around with suppliers.
> The prix is a decent looking machine and while it's not been around long - can't say I've heard anything negative about them - or anything at all for that matter :-) 
> 
> filament wise. basically everything (except nylon) is better than abs :-) 
> I've lost count of the different types of filament I've currently got - and your friend here is globalfsd.com
> try a sample before buying a big roll :-) 
> ...


curious aardvark: I live in Poland. I'm totally a beginner. I only have 2d design experience. I've never tried 3d but with help of some of my friends in Poland, i will be launching my own business regarding those 3d printed materials.  :Smile:  Actually because of the fact that Pirx is a polish brand, i've been interested in that since it may be easier to bring the printer to service in case of any failure. Buying a chinese product could be cheaper. Buying a good stuff with paying less is a good option but what if the printer gets broken? I don't want to send the printer to China and then wait for it for about 2-3 months for the return  :Big Grin: 

Here in Poland and also in all of the european union countries, the rules are strict so before beginning to sell 3d printed materials, i guess i have to send some samples to labs made both from ABS and PLA to get confirmation from the state. For the printer: The most important 2 things are calibration and speed. (best option for a decent budget) and for the filament: Durable and smooth material without any health risk. 

Is there also a chance to adjust the hardness of the printed material from both filaments? 

Best Regards,
M.

----------


## Todd-67

To be honest with you when you get into 3d printing you fix most things yourself. These things are not terribly complicated and that is why we advise to get one with good customer support and a popular model so you can find out how to fix stuff from the forums and online sources like youtube.   That is why I recommended FlashForge creator.  It is a very popular printer that prints very well. Their customer support is also very good. Parts are readily available over the internet.

 You cannot change the hardness of the materials but you can change the infill density to make the parts stronger.  There are times when I just want a representation of something so I use 10-20% infill.  Other times I want a part that is representative of the injection molded part and I use 100% infill. PLA feels harder than ABS because it is stiffer. Nylon is stronger than ABS and PLA but is hygroscopic so you wouldn't want to use it in applications involving water as it will swell over time. 

   As far as selling printed items in EU with their restrictions I would suggest settling on a filament that is made in the EU. The company can more than likely supply you with the proper MSDS data and any other documentation required for printed objects.

----------


## murti

Thank you Todd-67. Maybe you are right. If customer support is great with a popular brand around the world, i can get as much help as possible from here, other forums and channels like youtube. And also i liked your suggestion about asking the local filament developers if i need to get any documents before selling stuff made from them.  :Smile:  PLA or ABS that's the biggest question right now  :Smile:  Some say ABS and some say PLA. That's like ATI vs NVIDIA  :Big Grin:  Both have advantages and disadvantages against each other. Since durability and smoothness of the item is the major fact for me i guess i will go with ABS although some say that PLA can be as durable as ABS. Really tough matter :/




> To be honest with you when you get into 3d printing you fix most things yourself. These things are not terribly complicated and that is why we advise to get one with good customer support and a popular model so you can find out how to fix stuff from the forums and online sources like youtube.   That is why I recommended FlashForge creator.  It is a very popular printer that prints very well. Their customer support is also very good. Parts are readily available over the internet.
> 
>  You cannot change the hardness of the materials but you can change the infill density to make the parts stronger.  There are times when I just want a representation of something so I use 10-20% infill.  Other times I want a part that is representative of the injection molded part and I use 100% infill. PLA feels harder than ABS because it is stiffer. Nylon is stronger than ABS and PLA but is hygroscopic so you wouldn't want to use it in applications involving water as it will swell over time. 
> 
>    As far as selling printed items in EU with their restrictions I would suggest settling on a filament that is made in the EU. The company can more than likely supply you with the proper MSDS data and any other documentation required for printed objects.

----------


## raysspl

PLA can be as tough as ABS. It really all boils down to what you want to use it for. I see you mentioned phone cases, & if that's the case -- pun intended! -- then ABS may be a bit more suitable. We've built a few phone cases out of PLA & have seen mixed results.

----------


## murti

> PLA can be as tough as ABS. It really all boils down to what you want to use it for. I see you mentioned phone cases, & if that's the case -- pun intended! -- then ABS may be a bit more suitable. We've built a few phone cases out of PLA & have seen mixed results.


Hmm and how about jewellery?

----------


## Bassna

If you want smooth, I recommend ABS and Acetone vapor bath.

http://sinkhacks.com/building-aceton...printed-parts/

----------

